# Which HF Member Has Touched You?



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I got this idea from another forum, and I really enjoyed reading the thread and thought it would be fun to share it here 

So when you see a username on HF, or think of a particular user - what do you think when you read their name, or see their name on the forum? Who here has touched you?

*(Remember, this is only about positivity - no negativity)*


*Spyder*: When I see her name - I first think of Dressage. A Woman who has climbed through the levels throughout her life, riding and competing and training. Now a Coach and a Judge as well. When I have riding issues and riding questions, she's the first I turn to. I love her posts and her suggestions - she makes you think. She isnt one to throw out the answer, because she wants you to learn from her words, instead of getting the quick and easy solution. This is a Woman with a world of knowledge, and someone I greatly respect.

*Kitten_Val*: Someone who loves to ride and loves to learn. Someone who isn't scared to ask questions, and someone who is open to recieving help and answers. I thoroughly enjoy watching her grow as an English Rider.

*Kevinshorses: *This is someone who is not scared to speak his mind. He'll tell you strait up what he thinks, and I love him for it. He cracks me up with the stuff he comes up with. Very knowledgeable and an "Old style" cowboy.

*Strange:* Eventer Extrardiaire! Someone who eagerly wants to learn, grow and become a force in the Eventing world. I "Go Getter" and someone who isn't scared to take chances.

*Unicorn: *A knowledgeable horsewoman. Someone who always puts the horse first, and the person last. I love that 

*Farmpony: *An amazing Mod. Someone I always turn to. Farmpony has a great sense of humor as well - and of course, we cannot forget - she's a Carrot Theif, and proud of it.

*VelvetsAB: *Fellow Fox Hunter  A great rider and very diplomatic. I enjoy reading her posts.

*EventerDrew: *A fellow Eventer, and someone I am honored to know. A great rider and I can definately see her climbing the levels well  Very kind.

*Wallaby: *A fellow HF member, who absolutely loves her horse. I love that about her.

*Anabel: *Another fantabulous Dressage Rider. Someone with a lot of knowledge about the fundamentals of riding. Very serious, doesn't mess around - she takes her sport and her passions seriously.

*HoofPrintsInTheSand: *A great friend! Someone who truely loves her horse and stands by her horse regardless. A rider who truely loves her sport of Eventing, and is eager to learn and to grow.

*MyBoyPuck: *Very helpful, and is quick to be there to aid you in any way she can.

*Allison Finch:* Another exceptional rider, with alot of knowledge and talent. Someone who will help in any way that she can.

*HalfPass:* A very knowledgeable TB lady, if you take the opportunity out to listen to her. Someone who absolutely loves her horse and will do anything for her. A great rider, who will go far 

*Kayty: *Another person whom I thoroughly enjoy reading her threads. Very knowledgeable with dressage and the fundamentals of riding. Someone's posts, that I take seriously. Very helpful and informative.

*Luvs2Ride: *Very knowledgeable about Equine Nutrition, and someone who is a great person to turn to about Saddle Fit and Saddle issues.

*Upnover: *Upnover, someone very knowledgeable about the sport of Hunter/Jumpers. A person whom I respect and enjoy learning from her posts. Very helpful as well and is there to help anyone who wants to learn about the sport she loves.

*Stormyblues: *A young rider who is eager to learn and grow as a horse person, and an eventer. Someone who also shares the same passion of Eventing as I.


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

Mysonador: when I first joined we met on here and became friends she is homeschool and the same time i was too but now i'm not. we always would talk. she is very kind and a loving person


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

skyeangle I have just recently met her and she is very nice and encoraging.

MIEventer: Havn't really met you yet but sounds like a great person and whats to hear encoraging and nice words about each other. I love it.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

All my friends but me and Cowgirl101 really hit off along with PintoTess. Skyrider is my bestfriend in this life


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Wonderful idea, MIE! 

AlexS is a wonderful role model. She loves everybody for who they are and will go to the end of the world for them.

Always Behind and Speed Racer for being completely honest with anything and everything. 

Corinowalk for being through a lot in her life and yet being such a strong person.

And Farmpony for being just so gosh darn friendly!

There are plenty other people on this forum that I admire, but these are the first ones that come to mind.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Always Behind and Speed Racer- they are honest and tell it like it is. They seem very wise also.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I will have to think this through. Will reply in a bit.

Fist a thank you to MIE for putting a general topic like this out in the open and not hidden behind the veil of a private forum where the other thread was.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

This is a really great topic. Presently I spend all day with a three year old and this forum helps keep my sanity. I like all the regular posters in the "other thread". I consider you all friends although it's likely we will never meet. Speedracer, Corinowalk, Smrobs, AlexS and all the others. I have learned an incredible amount about areas of horsemanship I would have never known about thanks to the likes of Spyder, Strange and MIeventer. 

Barry Godden is my favorite poster. He always writes something thought provoking and intelligent. Some threads I open when I get to them but I always open anything Barry posts because I know I will enjoy reading it. 

Just like with the Oscars I'm sure I forgot many that I look forward to hearing from.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have to agree with kevin and say Barry Godden. I love reading his posts, he has such experience and takes a lot of time to explain himself!

I've learned so much from so many people on this forum, it really is a spectacular place. MIEeventer, kevinshorses, Spyder, Speed Racer, AlwaysBehind, anabel, Kitten Val, farmpony, Sunny, Wallaby, Hoofprints in the Sand, Allison Finch.....I could go on forever!! Also, I love reading Tamma's posts in the teen talk section, she provides such inspiration!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll have to say Spastic_Dove. I enjoy reading her posts. As well as Speed Racer. She's a good arguer, or should I say is extremely well at expressing opinions?


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

For me, it's:
**Indyhorse - *this one is kind've obvious. I have learned so much from her both here and in real life. I couldn't have asked for anyone better to help me regain my confidence and increase my knowledge of understanding my girls.
**Speed Racer & Always Behind - *they are both very honest and have an incredible wealth of knowledge. 
**kevin - *always has a great sense of humor and very informative posts!
**ShutUpJoe - *Always has a kind word to say or is helpful on posts regardless if it's a troll or an every day member.
**AlexS *- very helpful informative posts and great sense of humor!


There are so many more! I couldn't possibly list them all! These are just the ones off the top of my head!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh, and MacabreMicolaj!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Oh, and MacabreMicolaj!


Yes, her too! I knew there was someone I wasn't mentioning.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I'm so bad, I start giggling when I read the topic title 

*MIEventer - *Super knowledgeable, and yet never a "know-it-all". I enjoy reading her posts, and I love any advice she has to give because she has such an amazing way of presenting it without making you feel stupid or below her. She admits her own mistakes, and laughs at them, and is always so friendly and helpful!

*kevinshorses - *Where would we be without him? His knowledge is limitless, and he's about as close as you can get to that stereotypical grouchy old cowboy who has more love, respect and fondness for his horses then most teenage girls. He is brilliantly sarcastic, and manages to pull it off from years of experience with you feeling like you're not sure if you've been insulted or not! :lol:

*riccil0ve - *I love her attitude, her openness and her constant essence of innocent joy. She strikes me of someone almost incapable of malice, even when she's angry at someone, it's like being gently chided by someone who is very disappointed in you! She's always so happy, and she truly loves her horses in the truest sense of the word!

*Speed Racer - *Like the female version of kevinshorses! She's brimming with wisdom, if you're willing to sift past her sometimes daunting exterior! Her dry wit and never ending supply of the best LOLcat avatars the internet can find always have me in hysterics. 

*smrobs - *She's quite possibly the best individual I've ever "met" at staying completely neutral! She's here to offer people her help, guidance and experience beyond her years and simply doesn't got involved in the drama and semantics! I would have trouble believing ANYONE could have a bad word to say about her.

*wild_spot - *Very much cut from the same mold as smrobs! She has morals and a respect for horses that isn't often seen in people her age, a sort of wisdom that takes a very humble and open person to earn so quickly. She has amazing horses, and fantastic advice.

There's obviously tons more, but I think the obvious ones come to all of us right off the bat!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I'm so bad, I start giggling when I read the topic title


 Oh good, I thouht I was the only one! hehe


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Indy and Amarea for bringing me devil pony....er Willow.  

Nobody else brought me a pony. : P


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I forgot to add Kiwigirl. She hasn't been heard from much lately but her thread aqbout the injury to her horse was awesome. It may very well save a horses life someday. I know that if I found one of my horses with a wound like that I would have reached for my gun but now I'd have to give it a go.

Also Riosdad was quite a character. He's no longer a member here but I get e-mails from him from time to time and he is quite funny.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

****! She's not THAT bad!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> I forgot to add Kiwigirl. She hasn't been heard from much lately but her thread aqbout the injury to her horse was awesome. It may very well save a horses life someday. I know that if I found one of my horses with a wound like that I would have reached for my gun but now I'd have to give it a go.
> 
> Also Riosdad was quite a character. He's no longer a member here but I get e-mails from him from time to time and he is quite funny.


I agree Kevin, that was some amazing dedication on her part.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

For me I think it's Maura, MIEventer, Spyder, MacabreMikolaj, Kevinshorses, smrobs, speedracer, When I want REAL advice and someone who is really honest, I look for their answers. I don't think I would be where I am today with Cinny if it wasn't for the honesty they all have to offer, even if at the time, it's not really what I want to hear. I think maybe that's why what they say sink in so much better, and their words are the ones that echo in my mind when I'm having an issue with Cinny...So many times I have been on Cinny and not getting what I want out of him and I hear Maura telling me to be more patient and remembering everyone reminding me that I want too much too soon out of him, and I stop...relax...and cut him more slack.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

No, not until she tries to take your foot off because you hop on her in the field without any warning! lol I actually think that Annalie and Willow are lifers. I may end up selling Alice and Davinci just to get a couple more of these nifty ponies!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I forgot to add Kiwigirl. She hasn't been heard from much lately but her thread aqbout the injury to her horse was awesome. It may very well save a horses life someday. I know that if I found one of my horses with a wound like that I would have reached for my gun but now I'd have to give it a go.
> 
> Also Riosdad was quite a character. He's no longer a member here but I get e-mails from him from time to time and he is quite funny.


Very much so agreed! I wouldn't have even thought twice before having my horse put to sleep I don't think, and seeing what she managed to do was just awe inspiring! 

And I miss RiosDad a ton. He was always good for really getting the party started!

Also, I forgot Spastic_Dove! I earned a MASSIVE amount of respect for her after the gay marriage thread. She's a fantastic debater, super intelligent and just really able to keep her cool and explain her points!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Very much so agreed! I wouldn't have even thought twice before having my horse put to sleep I don't think, and seeing what she managed to do was just awe inspiring!
> 
> And I miss RiosDad a ton. He was always good for really getting the party started!
> 
> Also, I forgot Spastic_Dove! I earned a MASSIVE amount of respect for her after the gay marriage thread. She's a fantastic debater, super intelligent and just really able to keep her cool and explain her points!


Spastic was amazing on the gay marriage topic. I have to very much agree with you there.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

This'll take forever, haha.

First, I have to blush at Macabre's post about me. You made my day, hun!

So in no particular order;

*Speed Racer* and *Alwaysbehind*. It seems you never find one without the other, and I'm betting they are the most "famous" pair on the forum. They are both excellent at telling you like it is, being hilarious at it, and yet not get themselves banned for being such meanie heads!

*AlexS* is probably the sweetest person I've ever come across. How she packs so much heart into such a small frame, I have no idea. If I had a chance to meet any ONE person, it would probably be her.

*Macabre*, because she has my other heart horse, Jynxy. =P Haha. This woman is freaking hilarious. I have to admit, I kind of stalk her because 9 of every 10 posts have me doubled over from laughing so hard. If I ever need to laugh, I know who to find. And underneath that hilarity is a very, VERY smart young woman, and she will make **** sure that you know it. =P

*Cori* [corinowalk], is just so... _real_ you can't help but love her. I have a feeling that if I met her in real life, she would be exactly the same person as she is on here. And that is a very admirable quality.

*inaclick*, I just love her. She is so smart, and so funny, I love reading her posts. She doesn't post near enough as she should, I would enjoy hearing more from her.

*JustDressageIt* is the perfect diplomat. Even when she disagrees with you, she is always very mature and respectful. She is one of the few that can get you to see her side without being one of those fanatics that just want to shove their beliefs down your throat.

*Smrobs* is another poster I greatly admire. She really wants people to learn and she is more than happy to supply you with her copious amounts of knowledge. From bits to training to prison life [haha] she knows a whole heck of a lot. If I ever end up in Texas, I'm certainly hunting her down, whether she wants me to or not.

*Kevin*, oh Kevin. He's smart and blunt, and lives a life everyone could be jealous of. Who doesn't love a cowboy? And plus, he has confessed that if the price is right, he will do just about anything.

*Wallaby* and Lacey are probably my favorite horse/owner combo, both here and real life. They have a bond that would bring tears to your eyes. You also know that she will do ANYTHING for everyone's favorite geriatric. That's very admirable.

And then there's *Gillian*. She's crazy and smart and funny, and I just have a feeling if we met in real life, we'd be good friends. Even if she does want to leave me for the gators. 

And then a small shout out to all my Saloon ladies, y'all are fantastic!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Smrobs and Wildspot are at the top of my list. Both are so knowledgeable but not the type of people that rub it in your face. If you have questions, they are willing to answer to the best of their ability and never once make you feel less for asking. Both women are willing to offer amazing support and a kind word when you need it. It's their knowledge that I find myself coming back for time and time again.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

*AlwaysBehind* She's always got such good advice and I love that she won't sugarcoat it. She just says what needs to be said. Not to mention she is in love with my pony! Haha

*Kayty* Always such great advice, definitely someone I will be turning to more and more as I bring Rex in to full training.

*Kevinshorses* I always look forward to his posts. Large amounts of know-how sprinkled with just the right amount of hilarious!

*Smrobs* If I had half this woman's training ability I would be a very lucky lady. Not too mention her horses.....

*MacabreMikolaj* Another one who's posts I look forward to. Always there to deliver the slap in the face that we all need sometimes! haha!

And while there was a great many things I disagreed with him on, add me to the list who wishes *Riosdad* was still around here. He always added a new perspective to a discussion. He is on another forum I visit, but he is not very well received over there.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm sure I'm going to forget people that I love so if your name isn't on here, don't feel disheartened! I still love you!

In no particular order:

*Alwaysbehind *and *Speedracer* (I agree with Ricci, it always seems like you find them together!). They have such insight to things and often say things that I SO want to say, only they know how to spin it to make it more elegant than I ever could. I love how they tell it like it is and totally cut right to the heart of the matter.

*Smrobs. *She has so much wisdom and she always has great answers for my relatively dumb questions! She's also a great trainer and she's who I think of when I think of someone I "know" who should be famous. And, she's always very encouraging!

*Kevinshorses. *He's hilarious and he has so much wisdom that he shares upon occasion. He also gives great guy advice! :lol:

*MacabreMikolaj. *I basically stalk every thread she posts. She seems like she has such a great sense of humor and she always has so much fun with her ponehs! And I love Zierra, that doesn't hurt.

*DisneyCowgirl *and *MIeventer*. Old pony club unite!! I love that they both have older horses and they aren't afraid to use their oldsters. They both love their horses so much and it's just amazing, it really gives me something to look up to. And it doesn't hurt that DisneyCowgirl's Bella is basically Lacey's soul twin!

I also love *Maura. *I don't think we've ever had a reason to speak for realsies but I always look for her responses to threads. She's always so well thought out in her answers and she gives such good advice!

*Spastic_Dove*. We just kind of connected from the time I first joined the forum and we're still buddies. I'm always amazed at how she juggles her life and taking care of Diesel as amazingly as she does. I don't think I could do half of what she does, ever.

*Riccilove*. She just loves Ricci and Gracie so much and I'm always impressed by how much love and time she puts into her two girls. And it doesn't hurt that Ricci is just so darn cute! Gracie is cute too, of course, but I'm on board with Team Ricci. :lol:

I also really appreciate *JDI* and *My2Geldings*' insight to things. They have the art of keeping their cool down pat and they're both so inspirational. They're also SO nice to talk to. Dang! They're great.

There are a lot of people, that I really appreciate, that have such great things to say. This is just generally a great forum!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahhhh! This thread is my worst nightmare! I know I am going to forget someone. I have gained so much in such a short time from this board. I different perspective on riding. 

AB (alwaysbehind) - What a funny, sensible woman! Cracks me up daily! If you need no nonsense advice, between her and SR (Speed Racer), they can give you great advice without all the fluff. Love them both JUST THE WAY THEY ARE. 

Indy- If I could trade lives with just about anyone on the board, it would be Indy. What a loving, sweet woman who would gives the absolute best advice. Even more, I respect her as a fellow Mom. And a great mom she is! 

Alex- I have only 'known' Alex for a bit but wow can we relate! On everything but Peanut-butter. I admire her so much for her heart and character. Alex saves the souls of young men. She also is going to hate me for saying that....*sticks out tongue*

Smrobs- My horsey-hero...and owner of one of my current horse crushes. If I have questions about training...I go directly to the source. She doesn't own one horse I wouldn't steal. Not ONE! 

Sandy2U- What an awesome person! Sweet, caring, picks great horses...quick...someone distract her so I can steal Major! 

Maura - She made me totally rethink the way I felt about riders outside my discipline. Smart, witty, and extremely knowledgeable. I haven't really 'ridden' english in about 8 years...I haven't jumped in 10...If I ever do...Ill have to take a road trip, I wouldn't want ANYONE else to teach me. 

Kevin - What a trip! Straight up. No BS. No pussyfooting. Just exactly what you need to hear exactly when you need to hear it. 

If I keep going, I am going to list the entire members of the forum. Everyone on the paste thread keeps me going daily. I am very thankful for all the great friends I have made...and I am even thankful for the people who have challenged me. I am going to have to post another response for this one...thats how much yall mean to me!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I'm so bad, I start giggling when I read the topic title
> 
> *MIEventer - *Super knowledgeable, and yet never a "know-it-all". I enjoy reading her posts, and I love any advice she has to give because she has such an amazing way of presenting it without making you feel stupid or below her. She admits her own mistakes, and laughs at them, and is always so friendly and helpful!
> 
> ...


 
I have to agree with this post. Very true words about some of the amazing members here on the HF. I couldn't have put it better 
I also have to agree with riccil0ve.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I think I'm going to have to go with AB and SR. Ever since that first thread when we three ganged up on....erm, I mean, tried to help...a certain clueless person, I can't get over their hilariously honest comments. 


When it comes to knowledge, I love the comments of smrobs, JDI, and Spyder, and I have immense respect for Spastic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd have to say that *Riosdad* was my favorite poster when he was a member. Ole Norval was just so darn opinionated and I loved reading his posts about windy winter trecks.

I enjoy hearing about *Wallaby* and miss Lacey. She seems like a young lady truly dedicated to her horse and making her life the best it can be.

*Smrobs* is young but very wise and I am in love with Dobe!

*Vida*

I still harbor great feelings of love for* Speed Racer* (offer still stands LMBO!)


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

So many!!

*SpeedRacer* - always has good honest advice without sugar coating it which is great. Lovely lady who loves her horses and has many years experience. Also helped me out by putting me on to OTTB websites when I first came to the States to help me find a horse.

*AlwaysBehind* - more good honest advice and every now and then...a wicked sense of humour. AB also taught me a good lesson in punctuation once he he.

*Maura* - If you want to know something about jumping, Maura is the one that will spend all the time necessary to give you her best advice and is always polite and respectful although at times I am sure it isn't easy for her.

*Kayty* - If you want to know something about dressage, Kayty is the one that will make an enormous effort to describe everything in great detail. She has helped me out with various things and I have no doubt that some of her responses took quite some time to formulate - pretty incredible to do that for someone you have never met over the internet.

*Spyder* - I just look out for her posts that give away a sometimes naughty sense of humour.

*Kevinshorses* - Straight up good advice always well worth reading.

Now onto a different kind of poster, those that don't always _give_ advice necessarily but those that _take_ advice or tips from others in good spirit and show true dedication to their horses:

*RedTree* - Loves her horse dearly, isn't scared to ask for advice and further clarification of that advice then put it into action and check back with people to see if she is doing the right thing. From what I can tell she is finishing school and balancing schoolwork with working to make enough money to pay for her horse and deserves to be commended for doing so.

*HowClever* - Had an unfortunate experience with her little pony Nippa but had the fortitude to do everything in her power to help him through it, took advice from others and used it to her benefit. Now has one of the cutest little ponies you will find on this board with his little fuzzy butt!

*Kiwigirl* - didn't really need much advice for her horses injury (she really had it under control) but was kind enough to share her experience and treatment with everyone which is incredibly valuable to anyone that has a horse that sustains a traumatic laceration type injury. Such dedication to your horse is touching.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Kevin is the one who I feel I turn to most for direction. He is blunt and to the point without making me feel "stupid", well, unless maybe if I'm doing something that could be classified as stupid, then he makes me see the light... and for that... I thank you.

I love most everyone else and I dream about stealing carrots from the Spyder...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HowClever said:


> Not to mention she is in love with my pony!


How can I not love your pony and his way freaking cute draft butt?
Drool!


I am bad with remembering names and it would take me far too long to search this forum for the names of individuals.

Let me just say that there are so many great people on this forum. A special thank you to Admin (Mike) for putting up with all of us!

It is great to see life through the eyes of others at times. Some posts make you think of things you have never realized. 

Huge group hug to all the friends I have made here. (Even if I am not allowed to steal your horses, hmpf!)

PS, I feel very special being compared to SR. She is far more intelligent than I will ever be. I feel very lucky to have been the recipient of her brain power more than once.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Almost everyone on this BB in some form or another has touched me and made me think.

I don't like to name names, because it appears to me that this thread is just turning into a popularity contest, which I thought certain people didn't like. At least, that's what was posted on another thread similar to this one, so I'm amused and surprised that they posted on this one with their obvious preferences.

I'm glad I've been able to help, advise, amuse, annoy, anger, and at times frustrate some of you. Differences, as well as commonalities, are what make this BB what it is.

I don't truly dislike anyone, and I think anyone who would hold a grudge or feel hatred over something some stranger has posted on the interwebz, probably needs to get off their computer and experience some real life.

*Honeysuga*, if my current SO doesn't give me a ring soon, I'll have to rethink your proposal. Muah!!! :hug:

As for the rest of you, I've enjoyed the camaraderie, insight, wisdom, and sometimes misdirection that comes from such a large and diverse group. I don't expect or_ want_ any of you to change.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

YAAY! There is hope!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Spastic, you were great in the gay thread! Stated your points, defended them well without blowing up :lol:


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

sarahver said:


> *HowClever* - Had an unfortunate experience with her little pony Nippa but had the fortitude to do everything in her power to help him through it, took advice from others and used it to her benefit. Now has one of the cutest little ponies you will find on this board with his little fuzzy butt!


Aww thanks, sarahver! 

I have such warm fuzzy feelings towards the people on this forum! 

Big group hugs! (No, AB you still can't have Nippa )


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Almost everyone on this BB in some form or another has touched me and made me think.
> 
> I don't like to name names, because it appears to me that this thread is just turning into a popularity contest, which I thought certain people didn't like. At least, that's what was posted on another thread similar to this one, so I'm amused and surprised that they posted on this one with their obvious preferences.
> 
> ...


That thought crossed my mind as well, but I think everyone has a pretty good grasp on who's REALLY helped them. I'm really starting to get to know Katesrider and equiniphile, the only reason I didn't list them is because I haven't had enough interaction to know them well enough.

I think in the end, it really isn't a popularity contest, it's just the truth. The members who appear in everyones list are the members who are here every single day, helping out, not contributing to pointless fights and just making a good general impact on the forum as a whole. I believe the other thread was about "your first thought about so and so" which can turn ugly because there can be a lot of negativity in posting judgment of others. This is moreso a thumbs up to those members who REALLY contribute, and who stands out as really helping you in the past!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

OMG, I forgot *kmacdougall*, aaaaaaaaaaaahhhh!!!! Sorry girl, I don't know how I overlooked my partner in sarcastic and snide crime! Anytime I get to feeling like I may want to purchase a plane ticket to get my point across to someone, up pops a PM that makes me burst into laughter and make it all seem just so darn funny!

My signature would be courtesy of her brilliant wit and infectious hilarity!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Almost everyone on this BB in some form or another has touched me and made me think.
> 
> I don't like to name names, because it appears to me that this thread is just turning into a popularity contest, which I thought certain people didn't like. At least, that's what was posted on another thread similar to this one, so I'm amused and surprised that they posted on this one with their obvious preferences.
> 
> ...




And this, dear Speed, is why I love you. I also had the "popularity contest" thought. It just makes me sad for everyone who comes on and sees that they were not mentioned. I realize that probably wasn't the intention of this thread, but it could have been though out better. And of course, I wouldn't have said anything, so I'm glad you did. And to be honest, I wouldn't have posted if Macabre hadn't brought me up.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> And this, dear Speed, is why I love you. I also had the "popularity contest" thought. It just makes me sad for everyone who comes on and sees that they were not mentioned. I realize that probably wasn't the intention of this thread, but it could have been though out better. And of course, I wouldn't have said anything, so I'm glad you did. And to be honest, I wouldn't have posted if Macabre hadn't brought me up.


*giggles* I love that this post completely encompasses absolutely everything I listed about why I heart you.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i have a few
*Gus: *very nice and we talk to each other alot and her horses are stunning!!!
*JackofDiamonds: *we are now BFF"S, we met at equitana through this and really got along well!
*PeppyRox: *an amazing artist and she is just so very kind.
*cowgirl101:*nice and knowledgeable.
*Horsechic: *i saw her on a trail ride one day and she didnt even know!!

there are more kind poeple but these aer the ones that are always kind and caring


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks tess :]
You are really fun to talk to too, and it isn't just my horse that's stunning, Tess is gorgeous ^^
Cowgirl101 and I get along great. (mentioned that already but I had to mention again^^)
I got along with others, we only talked for awhile
I would have to say I like CowgirlShay and xxEventerxx as well


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> I don't like to name names, because it appears to me that this thread is just turning into a popularity contest, which I thought certain people didn't like. At least, that's what was posted on another thread similar to this one, so I'm amused and surprised that they posted on this one with their obvious preferences.


Really ? You don't like popularity threads? Well I posted I don't either but at *least I was honest enough to say so and NOT mention anyone.*

At least this is out in the open where EVERYONE can post their thoughts and not the private one in the Saloon where only select people are allowed to view.

The Saloon topic from what I can see could easily have been posted out in the open so the assumption of why it wasn't ( nor even moved to the general forum) has to be so only the select "adult" members can pat each other on the back. There was nothing in that saloon topic that would warrant it being a private topic as the content posted by the very people here that are objecting was not restrictive.


So riccil0ve and Speed Racer you can always make your selections in the private Saloon thread where the general population of HF won't see your selections.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I dont se eit as a popularity contest at all. People may hate me, people may like me. i have friends on here as well. Most people are friendly on here and i am sure that if we could write them all, we would. i haev many more poepl that are kind to me that i couldnt remember!!! lol


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I feel rejected... Only 1 person has mentioned me... :/

Oh well, heres mineee

*PintoTess : *she was on my trail ride when i was helping out and i didnt even know lol and she is really fun to talk to on here, has a gorgeous horse and lives near me so yeah 

*Gus : *she has beautiful horses and i swear we think a like


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

HorseChic said:


> I feel rejected... Only 1 person has mentioned me... :/
> 
> Oh well, heres mineee
> 
> ...


hahaha i metioned youu!!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree with that it's a bit like a popularity contest.

I was reading through and thinking, "Geez, I thought at least someone liked me." But then I realized that sounded snooty and selfish, so I added mine to give someone else the joy of seeing their name.

I can see how this would result in hurt feelings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Spyder said:


> Really ? You don't like popularity threads? Well I posted I don't either but at *least I was honest enough to say so and NOT mention anyone.*
> 
> At least this is out in the open where EVERYONE can post their thoughts and not the private one in the Saloon where only select people are allowed to view.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but have you even read the regulations/stipulations for the Saloon? Anyone over 18 can join. We have quite a population of young teens on this board and there are some things that are truly too adult in nature to post anywhere else on the boards. It is the equivalent of the Teen Talk forum only Mike has chosen to control access to it simply because the nature of our conversations tends to be a bit deeper than homework, boys and school. I can guarantee you the Teen Talk forum has had far more controversial topics than the Saloon, but each of those topics has been started by a teen. 

I really am not understanding why your undies are in such a bunch over this. :-?


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I want to say this: I've learned a lot form most of you. These are the ones that stick out in my mind:
Alwaysbehind
SpeedRacer
Spasticdove
Tammasomething or other (sorry dear, can't remember the rest). I think I can relate to her in many ways!
Smrobs! Smart girl!
Macabre
Katesrider
I know I am going to miss someone but want to thank all of you for such a great ride! I have never been addicted to anything in my life but this forum is definitely my high! I do feel left out cuz many of you are english or dressage riders but am enjoying the diversity that this forum provides! Very educated and grown up minded people on here. I have to remind myself that I am talking to a lot of kids on here. I forget because many of you act/talk like adults! Again, thank you for the fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HowClever said:


> (No, AB you still can't have Nippa )


Hmpf! You can not blame me for trying. I guess I will have to get my fix by you posting cute photos on a regular basis.






Spyder said:


> Really ? You don't like popularity threads? Well I posted I don't either but at *least I was honest enough to say so and NOT mention anyone.*.


Spyder, I do not get why you are all in a snit about this. Really. You have a bug and you are not being rational. For starters, the only person I see named in SR's thread is a person that is mentioned in the context of what is obviously a joke. 

Does it some how bug you that there was a small gift exchange that was posted in the saloon too? How about the threads about birth control or other adult related topics? Why do you suddenly care that someone decided to post a thread in the saloon but some how a thread very similar to it out in the general population but started by someone you like is OK? People ask horse related questions in the saloon too, because they want that group to answer. Is that some how a bad thing? 

Whatever the bug you have is, please get over it. The obvious animosity you have for some people is just scary and it ruins the whole tone of a thread and it totally minimizes any good you might do with a knowledgeable post.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

To me, it makes sense, when you are aiming your question, or topic, at only a select group that primarily posts in the saloon, to post said topic in the saloon. It avoids the "hurt feelings" of the general population not seeing their name mentioned, as has *already* been mentioned on this thread. I didn't see anyone mention their feelings being hurt for not being mentioned, on the semi-private thread of the saloon. You might want to rethink your stance of which post exactly is doing more "harm".


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> I think in the end, it really isn't a popularity contest, it's just the truth. The members who appear in everyones list are the members who are here every single day, helping out, not contributing to pointless fights and just making a good general impact on the forum as a whole. I believe the other thread was about "your first thought about so and so" which can turn ugly because there can be a lot of negativity in posting judgment of others. This is moreso a thumbs up to those members who REALLY contribute, and who stands out as really helping you in the past!


Exactly and well said Macrabre!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

AlwaysBehind
Speedracer
For their snark & the laughs they bring
MM
Because she's honest and to the point.
Spastic Dove
I loved her for posting sanely in the 'gay people' thread. Bravo!
Kayty
She gives thoughtful, helpful critiques! Gives good advice as well.

I could probably list more, but it'd take too long.
Honestly, I love this whole forum. Regardless of experience or age, we all have a place here.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I think everyone has contributed to this forum. We would not be here if no one got involved. No reason for hurt feelings. You know you've contributed in some way and continue to do so. I think I have given good info and stayed in the middle and tried to stay positive. But I am not upset that my name is not mentioned.

I enjoy giving advice and look for nothing given back. Isn't part of that in the bible, "if a man asks for the coat off your back, give him also your shirt?". Now I'm not going with a religious fight, just something I live by.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Well said, Mbender.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

mbender said:


> I think everyone has contributed to this forum. We would not be here if no one got involved. No reason for hurt feelings. You know you've contributed in some way and continue to do so. I think I have given good info and stayed in the middle and tried to stay positive. But I am not upset that my name is not mentioned.
> 
> I enjoy giving advice and look for nothing given back. Isn't part of that in the bible, "if a man asks for the coat off your back, give him also your shirt?". Now I'm not going with a religious fight, just something I live by.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I agree completely. My name hasn't been mentioned, and I'm not upset in the least. (I love your quote) 

There have been so many who have touched me in some way, I can't name them all. I love the fact that if I'm wrong about something that _I know somebody will tell me!!!_ I've learned so much here, and learn more everyday. That's why I keep coming back. I do especially want to THANK everyone who has been supportive and given me a shoulder to cry on at times...and you know who you are.

Big hugs to everyone here!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Sunny said:


> I was reading through and thinking, "Geez, I thought at least someone liked me." But then I realized that sounded snooty and selfish, so I added mine to give someone else the joy of seeing their name.
> 
> I can see how this would result in hurt feelings.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I somewhat agree...I was reading through and thinking...wow...I thought I had helped or touched at least 1 person. Oh well.

But from another view, it's really nice to see that so many of the names are repeated. It really kind of sets in how much they are respected and looked to for advice....even if it's somewhat blunt honesty. A lot of these people get flak for being the honest individuals that they are, I am glad to see that they are also recognized in a positive way for it too


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Cinny, you have helped people. Do not get down on yourself!

That is why I did not list anyone (but Mike). I just knew I would miss people. 

I make a pretty strong effort to be sure to post 'I agree with <insert smart person's name here>' or 'great post <smart person>' in threads when I see a good post in a thread.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Cinny, you have helped people. Do not get down on yourself!
> 
> That is why I did not list anyone. I just knew I would miss people.
> 
> I make a pretty strong effort to be sure to post 'I agree with <insert smart person's name here>' or 'great post <smart person>' in threads when I see a good post in a thread.


This.

Same here, Cinny. Which is why I didn't mention anyone, except to make a joke back to Honeysuga.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I really do not think anyone should get upset if their name is not mentioned. I only posted the members who really do touch me, but there are tons of awesome members on here, there is a huge chance you did touch someone and lots of people like you, they just did not post.

It is mature and rational NOT to expect your name to pop up in every 
"popularity" thread. So what is it really that heartbreaking?
*
All of you big or small contributors, Mike, and even some troublemakers are special on here. You all add to the community in your way and without you the Forum family would not be complete. And that is honestly how I feel not trying to butter anyone up or anything, you are all special in your own light.It is like a big soup recipe, some flavors stand out and are up in front in big meaty and veggie chunks of deliciousness, but there are also those mild flavors, those herbs and seasonings that make up the larger part of it, the body of the soup, and the soup would be crap without them. I myself dont mind to be apart of the latter category, I still know I make a difference and I still have a great time on here.*


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Honeysuga said:


> *All of you big or small contributors, Mike, and even some troublemakers are special on here. You all add to the community in your way and without you the Forum family would not be complete. And that is honestly how I feel not trying to butter anyone up or anything, you are all special in your own light.It is like a big soup recipe, some flavors stand out and are up in front in big meaty and veggie chunks of deliciousness, but there are also those mild flavors, those herbs and seasonings that make up the larger part of it, the body of the soup, and the soup would be crap without them. I myself dont mind to be apart of the latter category, I still know I make a difference and I still have a great time on here.*


 
I agree Honeysuga. But I've never been compared to a type of spice. I'd more than likely be a speck of dust or dirt that didn't get washed off of something or maybe a horse hair that fell in...:lol:


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow what an analogy, Honeysuga. Its cold enough to want some soup. I don't have any soup. Great! Wanna send some over here? ;p
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree, GREAT post Honeysuga!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I will only take my soup if there is a pinch of Charlicata in it. Thats the way I like my soup!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, I'll take my soup with a pinch of all of ya!!!!! 
Some like it Hot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

everyone contributes to make horse forum a good site 
so i will add to my list:
*each and every one of all you people out there!*
thanx for making HF fun and interesting


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Agreed with PintoTess! Everyone helps contribute, I don't think anyone should feel put off for not being named. AFTER people started posting, I found myself going "Dangit, I missed Sunny...and AlwaysBehind...and Cinny's Whinny!!!" I think if the topic is allowed to roll, it can turn into a big fest of people going "Oh yeah, remember when she dd this or he did that? That was awesome!"

*mistygirl - *I'm sorry, I don't know you at all! I hope we can get to know each other!

*Gus - *We disagree a lot, but you are very passionate and I can respect that.

*barrelracer892 - *I don't know you very well either, but I love barrel racing so you must be awesome! :wink:

*Regan7312 - *I do believe your name stands out to me as being someone very passionate and educated about horse racing, but again, we haven't interacted a lot!

*Spyder - *As crotchety as you can be, your wisdom and knowledge is infamous and this forum would be a much worse off place without it.

*equiniphile - *A very active and participative member who I hope to get to know much better!

*Katesrider101 *I wasn't sure about you when you joined, but you're eager to learn and you start great topics and you're a pleasure to have around!

*Amarea - *Again, another member I don't know well, but I know you save beautiful and useable horses from ugly fates so it's a pleasure to read your topics!

*ShutUpJoe *- Always posting awesome video threads!

*Cinnys_Whinny - *It's been a pleasure watching you progress with Cinny, and everyone could learn a LOT from how completely open and accepting to criticism you are. You have listened to every last bit of advice any member has given you, and you graciously accept any fault that's pointed out. You are a horse person we need MANY more of!

*Plains_Drifter - *Sorry hun, I don't know much about you either! 

*HowClever - *See, this is embarrasing! I know your name, and I've read your topics, but we haven't interacted enough to really stand out!

*Wallaby - *You own an absolutely gorgeous Arabian mare who you love to pieces. 

*corinowalk - *I didn't know much about you until I wisely signed up for The Saloon and it's been a pleasure getting to know what a generous and giving person you are!

*PumpkinzMyBaby32 - *I KNOW I've read your posts, but I don't think we've chatted much!

*Sunny - *What's not to love? You're immensely intelligent, you have a delicious sarcastic wit and you're always making me crack up or think hard! I love reading your input, I know I'll be learning or laughing.

*Honeysuga - *I don't know if it's been you or me that hasn't been around much lately, but I remember constantly reading your posts a few months ago and always nodding in agreement. You're very articulate and bright, and post good topics.

*sarahver - *I know we don't always see eye to eye, but you're extremely horse wise and an asset to the forum.

*farmpony84 *- Could we ask for a better mod? Always friendly, always fair!

*Alwaysbehind - *You remind me of a philosopher! You're always blunt and to the point, but you always leave people thinking hard in your wake!

*PintoTess - *I don't know much about you, but I've come to see you're quite friendly and love your horse!

*HorseChic - *Sorry, I don't remember seeing your posts before! Hi, I'm Miko! *waves*

*mbender - *Super smart and always thinking, you contribute a ton to every topic you post on!

*Indyhorse - *Your super smart, you rescue horses and you own shmexyful Claymore! What ISN'T to like about you?!

*horselover2435 - *I know I've read and participated in your posts, but your darn name tends to make you a little less recognizable! The horselover with numbers is a common moniker and doesn't really stand out in a crowd, but I know I like you and enjoy reading your posts!

*charlicata - *I know I've read your posts in the past and enjoyed them, we just haven't interacted a lot!

See? At the end of the day, every member contributes, it's just that some of them stand out more due to experience or a personal interaction. I recognize most names on this topic, but a lot of them I just haven't had enough interaction with to remember famously for inspiring me yet! It just takes time, but we're all loved and respected and welcomed as additions to the forum!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

well im not going to do what Macabre did as it owuld take up tooooo much time lol 
but for those who dont know me:
*Hellllloooooo people!!!! my name is Ellen!!! (i hate it) lol *


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I think if the topic is allowed to roll, it can turn into a big fest of people going "Oh yeah, remember when she dd this or he did that? That was awesome!"


Haha on that note, the image of a heavily endowed breyer horse and a night full of discussion on the merits of neuticles is permanently burned into my brain. LOL Good times!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Teehee, I'm blushing MM. 
I know, I regret choosing this name now. It's way too easy to confuse with other's. Everytime I see a horseluver#### or horselover#### that has posted recently on a thread, I have to stop and think about whether I've posted there or not. 

I have to say most people who read the threads here, regardless of commenting or even joining, walk away with much more information than when they came, and every member contributes to that! I hope this thread does become a sharing of favorite memories of members.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I kind of didn't like the bent of this thread from the very beginning for it's potential to be the popularity parade. But whatever . . .

The folks that touch me the most I cannot think of names now, they are the young and new riders who are so incredibly willing and open to share their thoughts and concerns and to be open to new ways of thinking. They continually inspire me to keep my wonderment in riding fresh , and they inspire me, 'cause I don't have half the guts they do.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahaha lol,  
i wish that everyone on this could all be friends and there were no quarrels  everyone is pretty much friendly and midful anyways


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> hahaha lol,
> i wish that everyone on this could all be friends and there were no quarrels  everyone is pretty much friendly and midful anyways


Until a Troll stikes


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't see this as a popularity thing at all. The names being mentioned over and over again are being mentioned for a reason. They are the people who are consistently helpful. Those that are always offering their insight in to a situation. They are "popular" for a reason.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> Until a Troll stikes


 not them nasty trolls!!!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

HORSECHIC!!!! O I AM SO SORRY!!!! HAHAHA WE do get along good don't we? haha
MacabreMikolaj-I agree with you that we disagree but you are verry passionate as well
I also agree with Tess, alot have people have...."touched" me in some way, whether it'd be disagree, or agreeing


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

at first i thought that the title meant somthing else!
i was about to write, fifi bay, jackofdiamonds, ilovemymare. i know them all and im prtty sure that some point in my life they have "touched me", not in the dirty was though lol


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I agree with HowClever, I see no popularity contest at all either, and the names being said over are for a reason


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yah!! i agree with Gus and howclever. dont be too hurt if your name isnt mentioned, im sure it will be


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I already knew I wasn't gonna get mentioned, well until mbender mentioned me. But It wouldn't have hurt my feelings if I didn't get mentioned at all. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

It wouldn't bother me either. I don't have great people skills so I was suprised anyone puts up with me (here or in my life hahaha)


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

alright then.
*katesrider011: *awesomness and funny!!!!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> alright then.
> *katesrider011: *awesomness and funny!!!!


agreed


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I think that when I think about the forum member who has helped me the most, Indyhorse comes to mind first for many reasons. She is very kind and insightful, and always helps a lot. Also, we live in the same state, so that makes her seem 'closer to home for me,' and when we were planning the Indiana HF trail ride she was going to help be with nearly everything.

But, I'm a person who thinks of horses more than humans, so it would be easier for me to pick Horseforum horses. And, just for the sake of saying it, they'd be Keegan, Spirit Thyme, Dozer, Onyx, Steel Soldier, Claymore, Topaz, and Guarunteed Gold. There are a few others, but those are the ones off the top of my head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> *sarahver - *I know we don't always see eye to eye, but you're extremely horse wise and an asset to the forum.


Thanks MM. I too have a healthy respect for your knowledge and your sharp tongue (!). I really appreciate someone who is willing to not only dish it out but take it on occasion too :wink:

I don't see it as a popularity contest, more of a chance for everyone to be thankful for some of the great minds that frequent this place. If the same names keep cropping up it just means that there are many grateful people and that is a good thing.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Sarahver, I have to agree with MM. We do not always agree (though frequently we do). Your posts are well thought out and easy to understand.
And as silly as it sounds, I love your avatar. I think it is great that you are appreciating your ride.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello all
I think this is a neat thread topic, but I am a tad disappointed that it seems to have turned into some type of finger-pointing deal that has distracted what the OP really was trying to focus on!
It seems to me we all come here for some type of enjoyment to read/share and network with others all over the world. Lend a tad of help if we can and share our horse knowledge and or experience when possible.

Lets just get this back on target here. 

I see the thread as a place to say you appreciated a particular member for whatever reason it may be.

There are many a member here who have touched my heart in one way or another and they may not even know they did! Sometimes I just keep really quiet and read a lot. There has been many folks who have gone through so much here either with their animals or their own personal reasons.

I too am certain that I will leave out someone who has touched me but I will go ahead and put some folks's names up that have helped me through some things and been there when I needed advice. I wont even bother to elaborate but just mention some folks....

EventerDrew-
MIEventer
Spyder
Smrobs
Kevinshorses
Mom2Pride
Indyhorse
JustDressageIt
Dressage10135 (liz) hope I got that right
Kitten_val

Oh boy the list goes on....
If I missed ya it wasnt intentional!

THere are just way to many folks that have inspired me, given advise, helped me through difficult decisions etc etc. I have gone through so much with my horses and other pets since I joined HF and I truly feel it impossible to mention every single person who has touched my heart and or helped out with some support and or experience/advise.

There are those memebers who have also touched my heart that have gone through their own issues and they may not even know they touched me in that way! I may have not even replied in a thread but only read about what they were going through. 

Lets all remember to keep the Horse Forum a friendly environment. 

Life is way to short to waste needless energy on silly little things that really don't matter in the whole big picture of life.

Lastly.....
Thanks to all those who take the time to post accurate, friendly, helpful advise and support to horse folks of all skill level and knowledge bases!

Happy Holidays everyone

Halfpass


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm happy that I've managed to touch some people.

I think also I miss a lot of people but here comes some who I've in my mind just now.

*Kentucky* - The only one who I've learnt to "know" more and it has absolutely given me a lot.

Our fantastic moderating Team, especially very active participants in it - *Mike* (administrator) the head, *Farmpony84*, *iridehorses*, *Cinnys Whinny*, *Kitten_Val*, *Maura*, *Spastic_Dove*... and the rest of the Team.

*Vidaloco* - Don't know why, I've just very positive attitude toward you and your wisdom. May you are a kind of online mother figure to me?

*Wallaby* - I just feel I can kind of relate with you. You seem to be kind of similar person as me.

*Moxie* - Some of her topics and posts really touched me. I remember swallowing tears when reading them.

Oh, and who would forget the good ol' *RegalCharm*? :wink:. The dude really has or is charm, especially as to charming women :lol:.

*Speed_Racer*, *Alwaysbehind* and *MacabreMikolaj*, self-consciousness and self-confidence are something I admire in you. Also *My2Geldings*' extremely positive attitude toward life, despite of all the things happened to her, is something that I really like.

If you don't find yourself in this list, it absolutely isn't a non-tribute toward you. All of you make this forum as enjoyable as it is.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

You are a total sweetie Halfpass, that post was great.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Big hugs to everyone on this forum because without everyone we wouldn't be the forum that we are. I know that I haven't posted a whole lot either as threads started by me, or posts on other people's threads, but I do enjoy seeing everyone's comments, and I also do open threads sometimes just because of who started them because I know they are going to be good. Some of the people that I love to hear from are definitely kevin, pintotess, alwaysbehind (btw love your avatar), kayty, indy, my2geldings, shutupjoe, and smorbs. Those are just the names that come to mind, though everyone that has posted has touched me in some way. I should probably join the saloon, I can always learn more, and I'm sure that I would love getting to know some of you more, just never really thought about it before. Anyways, thank you everyone who makes the horseforum what it is. BTW HEY EVERYONE I'M HOLLY


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Honey...

Thanks MIE for kicking off this thread. I was thinking earlier this evening about the thread and how I felt it was a place to tell others how we appreciate them.

I appreciate so much in life it those things i appreciate come in all shapes sizes colors...packages etc etc...

Thats what makes life go round and round...

Keep it simple!
Halfpass


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

It would be quicker to name the members that I DON'T enjoy, but it's a positive thread, right?

Honestly, I've never seen a forum where EVERYONE is so helpful and find joy in making fellow equestrians better. I always look forward to reading everything on here. There are some VERY knowledgable members and everyone has something to offer. I feel like we're just a big family. We have our fights, but our unity becomes evident when there is a troll or a fight and in the end we're all buddies again.

Thanks for making HF great, everyone!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Wallaby said:


> I also really appreciate *JDI* and *My2Geldings*' insight to things. They have the art of keeping their cool down pat and they're both so inspirational. They're also SO nice to talk to. Dang! They're great.
> 
> There are a lot of people, that I really appreciate, that have such great things to say. This is just generally a great forum!


Thank you. Haven't been able to spend as much time on the forum as I would like, but will try to be back some more. Thank you for the compliment, been on here for a few years now! hard to believe it.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

dressagebelle said:


> Big hugs to everyone on this forum because without everyone we wouldn't be the forum that we are. I know that I haven't posted a whole lot either as threads started by me, or posts on other people's threads, but I do enjoy seeing everyone's comments, and I also do open threads sometimes just because of who started them because I know they are going to be good. Some of the people that I love to hear from are definitely kevin, pintotess, alwaysbehind (btw love your avatar), kayty, indy, my2geldings, shutupjoe, and smorbs. Those are just the names that come to mind, though everyone that has posted has touched me in some way. I should probably join the saloon, I can always learn more, and I'm sure that I would love getting to know some of you more, just never really thought about it before. Anyways, thank you everyone who makes the horseforum what it is. BTW HEY EVERYONE I'M HOLLY


Thank you very much


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh my god....MAURA!

Maura calmly set me straight in the first two threads I posted on here. Very stupid, very uneducated, very much the kind of thread we all hate. Similar to the "MY HORSE WONT STOP WILL THIS BIT HELP????" then inside the thread is of course a very harsh bit. I didn't do this, but what I did was probably worse.
She calmly helped me figured out everything I was thinking wrong, and still does that today. Maura was the one person who brought me out of this little bubble of ignorance I lived in. I now come home every day to read all the threads I can find on this forum so I can learn as much as I can. And I have learned, and seen my horse learn from it.

No one else has really changed my forum experience (and life? Maybe.) as much as Maura.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

dressagebelle said:


> Big hugs to everyone on this forum because without everyone we wouldn't be the forum that we are. I know that I haven't posted a whole lot either as threads started by me, or posts on other people's threads, but I do enjoy seeing everyone's comments, and I also do open threads sometimes just because of who started them because I know they are going to be good. Some of the people that I love to hear from are definitely kevin, pintotess, alwaysbehind (btw love your avatar), kayty, indy, my2geldings, shutupjoe, and smorbs. Those are just the names that come to mind, though everyone that has posted has touched me in some way. I should probably join the saloon, I can always learn more, and I'm sure that I would love getting to know some of you more, just never really thought about it before. Anyways, thank you everyone who makes the horseforum what it is. BTW HEY EVERYONE I'M HOLLY


Thanx


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm not going to name names but i do agree with most of you about others. i appreciate you all! even when you disagree with me, or tell me what i've done wrong, or critisize me i still appreciate you anyway. plus i love a good debate. i know i wasn't mentioned but thats because i haven't really been here long enough. i know that the longer i am here the better it will be and the more i will touch people but it will take awhile! plus i love all the help and advice i got with sparta being born and taking care of snow through her pregnancy. so thank you all! i truely do appreciate you all! even if i do debate against you! i'll never hold it against you.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Aww that was a very nice, mature post lilkitty! just give it time a d keepan upbeat attitude and Im sure your name will be one of those people remember.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Gus and I were friend from the beginning.
Same with Hollybubbles.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a few good friends on here. But really everyone has helped to make the Forum great


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

**Insert dramatic eye roll here** Some things never do change

This is a really great thread to 'give thanks', if you will, to those who have made an impact on our 'forum' lives. It's sad that some have to take away from that. It's impossible to please everyone, all of the time, it seems. 

I haven't been around for several reasons; I haven't posted for many of the same. However, the lessons learned here have stayed with me, as well as a few friends I have made through this board.

I feel that this thread is worth posting on, as I believe in giving credit where credit is due.

*MyTwoGeldings-* Sweetie, you have made an impact on me that you will never know. You've shown me that friendship can span manyMANY miles, for that I thank you. You've given me support and kindness, not something I find a whole lot of on a regular basis.

*JustDressageIt-* Sugarpie, a lot can be said about you, Allie. You are so sweet, and so kind. Always right there with support and encouragement. Again, that isnt something easily found. 

*Tamma- *Honey, I feel like you are a sister to me. You've seen my son grow, you offer me support in many different ways. You really are a dear friend; a girl after my own heart.

*Kentucky- *Not only are you friends with me, but with my husband as well. You've given me so much support, often times told me things I didn’t want to hear, and have given me some much needed advice.

*Vidaloco- *I haven’t seen many of your posts here, but I do follow you on facebook quite a bit. You amaze me with each passing day. You have been a source of such knowledge and wisdom; for that I thank you.

I have to thank each and every one of you listed above. My journey with equine hasn’t been easy, but you guys have given me a lot in way of support, encouragement, advice not to mention knowledge; things that will stay with me a lifetime.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I havent really gotten to know anyone in person on here. But I just want to say: Everyone here who has shared humor, I appreciate you! I have gotten so many laughs on this forum, my tummy hurts just thinking about it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Moxie said:


> **Insert dramatic eye roll here** Some things never do change
> .


Why did you :roll:


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok so I'm relativley new, but I have so much respect for sooo many people on this forum being a 15 year old relatively novice rider and being new to having a grumpy new forest pony that will barge you out of the way if he wants to. I just admire the many people that ride exceptionally well and have soo much knowledge more than I'll probably ever have I admire the people that have trained the horses like ottb's and project horses and the people that inspire me with their riding and aspirations including the ones that have helped me to not be scared and panic but to stay calmand relaxed in any situation not by talking to me about it but just by being such great examples and from me reading their posts and thinking yes thats how I should be thats who I should aspire to. So I admire all of you PintoTess, MIEventer, smrobs, Kayty etc theres just so many people that inspire me to be better do better and that I know will always help me with anything I don't know or don't understand.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Moxie, great post and thank you for sharing! Jess, be proud of yourself, and thank you for sharing, great post!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

*MIEventer*
*Smrobs* 
*Wallaby*
*Speedracer*
*Tinyliny*
*Tamma*
*Wild spot *
*JustDressageIt*
*Anabel*
sorry if I miss spelled anyones usernames...There is so many more I could think of! Everyone on here is amazing and has something unique to share.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Who has touched me on the HF? 

*Everybody I've come into contact with here. *You've made me a whole lot smarter, and laugh quite hard a time or two. Most of all, I know my equine obsession is completely accepted here amongst the enthusists. 

As for me, I hope I have helped somebody out on this forum. And I thank you all for putting up with me and sometimes bad grammar.

All of you guys are great!!!

EDIT* sorry, _my_ sometimes bad grammar. Point Proven.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

O,o sometimes I have bad grammar and you think that people are groaning inwardly at you, but many of you put up with that


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I mostly lurk on here, and read many threads start to finish but rarely comment. 

I just have to chime in here to mention that this is one of the most drama free mature of internet forums I have visited. I appreciate everyone here for that in itself.

A special kudos goes out to anyone who has attempted to aid me with my life outside of horses, there have been many of you.


----------

